# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  مقارنة الأسعار على السرفر

## FREE3

ندعو كل الزبناء الكرام الى التسجيل في الموقع العملاق ServerZ3X.COM
و مقانة الاسعار
كما ان نجاحنا يكمن في الاخد بعين الاعتبار مميزات وعيوب باقي الشركات المنافسة
هناك تخفيض على مجموعة من الهواتف
أهداءات ( des bonnus ) نرحب بكم و نعدكم اننا سنكون في مستوى تطلعاتكم  فريق من دوي الخبرة في انتضار استفساراتكم

----------

